# Wildsau DH, Fahrgefühl?



## RECKLE$$ (14. März 2006)

Tach zusammen! 

Hab mir heute ne neu Wildsau DH bestellt und wollt mal fragen, wie denn das Fahrgefühl so ist bei der?
Ich weiß jetzt wäre es eh zu Spät...
Ich frage nur weil das Tretlager ja soweit hinten liegt, Und es sieht mir auch recht weit oben liegend aus? 
Also, wer hat Erfahrung mit der Wildsau DH?
Bitte gebt mir Antworten! Daaaaaaaaanke!  
Gruss


----------



## Michel.M. (14. März 2006)

Hi, Das fährgefühl ist Sau geil. Giebt nichts was dich besser über DH Pisten bringt als das Bike. Das Tratlager ist hammerweit oben aber ist nicht schlecht um Kanten oder Absätze einfach zu überfahren. Und n Hingucker is es auch noch weger der brachialen Wippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (15. März 2006)

servus
also als erstes mal sackst du ein wie auf einem ausgelutschtem sofa antritt is bei mir dank dhx komplett neutral, im dh verhält sich das teil wie´n bügeleisen, das teil saugt echt alles weg (bei 270mm einstellung und langem radstand) Bei drops stell ich mir das teil dann auf 240mm is bisschen progressiver als mit 270. So vom Fahrgefühl her lässt sich gut um die kurven zirkeln und dank meim 24" auch schön beschleunigen.
gruß
BgH


----------



## Rote-Locke (15. März 2006)

Was soll ich sagen, ein echter Brecher. Oben am Trail einfach Bremse öffnen laufen lassen und gut festhalten, nicht wegen den Bodenunebenheiten, sondern wegen dem Fahrtwind natürlich


----------



## RECKLE$$ (15. März 2006)

@bergabheizer

Ich hab mir die Sau auch mit dem Fox DHX 5.0 geordert. Kann man einfach so den Federweg verändern, oder muss ich noch irgendwas dazu haben? 

Gut das ich ertsmal weiss, wie sich das Ding fährt. Habe vorher einen Devil Frog DH Rahmen gefahren, wo ich immer dachte der reisst mir gleich weg. Obwohl nichts zu sehen war. Aber ich glaube mit der Wildsau wird mir das nicht passieren. Wenn ich sie fertig aufgebaut habe, stell ich sie euch mal vor. Dauert aber noch, da ja Lieferzeiten etwas dauern bei Alutech 
Aber egal, ich kann warten. Das Wetter lässt es ja noch zu 
Danke nochmal, und schreibt ruhig noch mehr. Danke auch an die anderen die gepostet haben 
Ciao Reckle$$


----------



## Michel.M. (15. März 2006)

Es gieb aber auch noch was nicht so schönes bei ner Wildsau DH....
Und zwar sach ich nur Schaltauge, Schaltaugenaufnahme. 3 Schaltungen hast mir abgefetzt...


----------



## freeriderbtal (15. März 2006)

also, vom fahrgefühl ist die asu, echt genial!bügelt echt alles weg 
das hohe tretlager finde ich persöhnlich überhaupt nicht störend, ganz im gegenteil, ich kann noch da fahren, wo andere schon aufsitzen  

fahre das teil mit 24" (hinten) und das bike ist echt wendig, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich einen s rahmen habe!

aber auf jedenfall kannst du dich drauf freuen und ebenfalls auf so manchen überraschenden blick


----------



## RECKLE$$ (16. März 2006)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> also, vom fahrgefühl ist die asu, echt genial!bügelt echt alles weg
> das hohe tretlager finde ich persöhnlich überhaupt nicht störend, ganz im gegenteil, ich kann noch da fahren, wo andere schon aufsitzen
> 
> fahre das teil mit 24" (hinten) und das bike ist echt wendig, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich einen s rahmen habe!
> ...



Du sagst es, freuen tue ich mich so krass. Is nich mal Weihnachten, Sylvester und Ostern zusammen!!
Habe auch vor mir ne dicke Fox 40 RC2 rein zu hauen, dann geht alles klar...
Denke und bete das alles klappt und ich Ende April fahren kann.
Datt Ding kommt bestimmt so Fett... mir fehlen die Worte!
Wie gesagt, ich stell dann Fotos rein, bis dahin Vielen Dank an alle die gepostet haben und werden.  
Ciao Reckle$$


----------



## Rote-Locke (16. März 2006)

Michel.M. schrieb:
			
		

> Es gieb aber auch noch was nicht so schönes bei ner Wildsau DH....
> Und zwar sach ich nur Schaltauge, Schaltaugenaufnahme. 3 Schaltungen hast mir abgefetzt...



Hier ganz wichtig die Kettenlänge so wählen, dass über die gesamte Raderhebung genügend Kette zu verfügung steht!


----------



## BergabHeizer (16. März 2006)

RECKLE$$ schrieb:
			
		

> @bergabheizer
> 
> Ich hab mir die Sau auch mit dem Fox DHX 5.0 geordert. Kann man einfach so den Federweg verändern, oder muss ich noch irgendwas dazu haben?
> 
> ...


----------



## blackforest (16. März 2006)

Mir ist heute bei meiner Sau was aufgefallen, was mir irgendwie en bisle komisch vorkommt. Und weils hier ja auch grad um DH-Säue geht, hab ich mir gedacht, es lohnt sich nicht extra einen Thread dafür aufzumachen:

Bei mir steht die eine Schraube, die die beiden Umlenkwippen im Rahmen fixiert auf der einen Seite nur ganz minimal herraus. Das bedeutet die Mutter greift nur minimal. Man kann die also kaum anziehen, weil man sonst auf jeden Fall das Gewinde zerstören würde.

Ist das so normal? Oder wurde da was nicht richtig zusammengebaut vom Vorbesitzer???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEMO8II (7. April 2006)

sieht net so optimal aus oder?


----------



## Rote-Locke (8. April 2006)

siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211170


----------

